# Split female ferrule on Dblue TC4



## echinopora (May 17, 2011)

I recently purchases ad Dblue rival 10' rod. I threw some 2 oz lead in a field with it the day I got it, and threw lures with it twice this weekend, nothing heavy. I noticed some bubbling/flaking on flexcoat over the female ferrule. Closer inspection showed a very fine fracture extending maybe an inch up the inside of the blank where the flexcoat is flaking.

I've written Dblue about warranty, and by the time I pay for postage there and back (I'm overseas) it will be more than the cost of the rod. It doesn't sound like they will cover it on warranty without me sending it in.

Lily has suggested that I have the ferrule overwrapped 2' up. My local rod guy suggests to have the fracture cut out of the blank, sand the inside to get sufficient overlap and re-wrap. he scraped off some of the flexcoat but wants to unwrap it before he says whether or not he could fix it. One would think that once a crack developed it would rocket up the blank pretty quickly given how brittle graphite is.

Anywase, what would you guys suggest?

Rob


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

I would talk to the company again about the warranty explain your situation about shipping and see if sending pictures would suffice. Then maybe you can get by with only having to pay shipping the one direction. You can try and fix it but that will void the warranty and chances are like you said once cracked the potential to spread is almost inevitable.


----------



## echinopora (May 17, 2011)

I sent some macro digital pictures in, and they are going to send me a new tip. I am really thankful that Dblue is standing by thier product. 

I wouldn't hesitate to deal with them again.

Rob


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

I figured that would work. All they have to do is verify that it was not user error and usually a good picture can show that.


----------



## fishwhenican (Jun 5, 2009)

Did you still have to pay for shipping one way? It seems like since the rod was defective, the company would pay shipping on a new one.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Usually that will sufice or cut the blank up into pieces so shipping is easier and cheaper.


----------

